# Opportunities in Healthcare jobs?!?!



## Alana27 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey Everyone,


Would love some advice. I would love to move to Cyprus to work in the Healthcare Field. I have a degree in Occupational Therapy (OT) and have worked in many clinical areas as an auxiliary nurse, support worker, student OT. At present I am working as a rehabilitation assistant in a Stroke Rehab unit which involves me carrying out roles delegated from OTs, Physios and Speech Therapists. I finished university earlier this year but at present have not had experience as a basic grade OT but would love information from anyone who has information that would help me to work over there?

Regards,

Alana


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Alana27 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> 
> Would love some advice. I would love to move to Cyprus to work in the Healthcare Field. I have a degree in Occupational Therapy (OT) and have worked in many clinical areas as an auxiliary nurse, support worker, student OT. At present I am working as a rehabilitation assistant in a Stroke Rehab unit which involves me carrying out roles delegated from OTs, Physios and Speech Therapists. I finished university earlier this year but at present have not had experience as a basic grade OT but would love information from anyone who has information that would help me to work over there?
> ...


Unemployment is still quite high in Cyprus - and there are not many jobs at all advertised in your field at the EURES site (only one at a clinic in Pafos). Most staff in the healthcare profession with overseas qualifications work in the larger private sector where English is widely spoken, but knowledge of Greek is preferred as this is much better for patient relations and Greek speakers are hired in preference to those unable to speak Greek. The salary expectations in OT are quite good with starting salaries in the region of 1,100 rising to 2000Euros a month with experience. Many potential employers are put off by CVs that give overseas addresses and many don't look at CVs at all - overwhelmingly it is a case of knowing someone and family connections that get feet in doors here. Quite often ex-pats start off by doing jobs in completely different fields and then apply for something more suited to their qualifications once they have got to know a few people. 

I'd advise to check out the Eures website listed on the jobs thread. Good luck!


----------



## Alana27 (Nov 19, 2010)

Thank you so much for your help and information. I shall have a look on that website.

Alana


----------

